# Smaller Buds and Bigger Buds



## Gadhooka (Sep 29, 2007)

If a person snips a bunch of the smaller buds off of the inside areas of lower branches,  will his/her buds grow quicker and/or larger on the outside of the branches and the top? 

If this will work, then I will maybe go cut some of the puny little non material buds off next time I go out.

If it won't work, someone tell me this is a crazy idea!:hairpull: 

Daphne has about 3-4 weeks left unless the weather holds.  She looks like a forest, It's absolutely nuts for my first solo grow.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 29, 2007)

I would just let it go like it is . Be patient and those little buds will be good when you dont have anything but them. Cutting the end bud off will make the next bud be the end bud and make it grow faster but cutting the little buds off wont have a lot of effect on the big buds.


----------



## SFC (Sep 29, 2007)

I disagree. I am a firm believer in selective pruning. Why let the plant waste energy on popcorn. Plus you open up a little light to the rest of the more beneficial lower growth. Now for an outdoor plant it is less important, but indoors it is often necessary to prune a bit.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 29, 2007)

This is the outdoor section and his plant is already 2/3 done if it was july i would say different but at this point its not going to do much good. IMO


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 29, 2007)

I love the small buds on the bottom of the plant.  They are almost always more potent than the colas IME.


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright, I'll leave all of them because she's outside and DL says their SWEET!


----------

